# Someone moved my office!



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Rode my beach cruiser to work today. It's much further than I remembered! 

First time on a bike since maybe November. It's uphill all the way. Usually it takes me 30 minutes to get there and 15 to get home. 

Had to stop twice to catch my breath.

I should've rode one of my bikes with gears!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds like a nice workout. At least its an easy ride home seeing as after a hard day work who would want to have to pedal uphill to get home.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Sounds like a nice workout. At least its an easy ride home seeing as after a hard day work who would want to have to pedal uphill to get home.


Well I didn't get the ride home. The wife picked me up at work the other day and we left my pickup at the office. I rode the bike up so I could throw it in the back and bring the truck home.

As a side note, my parents lived in a box canyon so anytime I went out it was always uphill home.

The joke about going to school uphill both ways was true when I was in high school. The quickest way was over the side of the canyon so I'd have to climb the hill and then down hill to school in the morning and then up over the hill and coast to home.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Single speeds are rough dude! haha thats funny stuff. I miss riding.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> Well I didn't get the ride home. The wife picked me up at work the other day and we left my pickup at the office. I rode the bike up so I could throw it in the back and bring the truck home.
> 
> As a side note, my parents lived in a box canyon so anytime I went out it was always uphill home.
> 
> The joke about going to school uphill both ways was true when I was in high school. The quickest way was over the side of the canyon so I'd have to climb the hill and then down hill to school in the morning and then up over the hill and coast to home.


Wow talk about having a hard time getting to/from school. I couldn't see myself climbing up and down hills to get to and from school.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

That is about as bad as riding in the wind, at least you can coast on half the trip.


----------

